# sept 25th vet stadium



## Cody (Sep 21, 2011)

so i have read that on sept 25th at veterens stadium in long beach there will be a "cycle" show, combined motorcycle and bike... but im wondering if anyone has gone here in the past, is it mostly motorcycles? is it worth going (i dont live far, maybe 25 minutes) for someone only interested in bikes? has anyone found a deal here? any info you have is gold to me at this point. thanks

http://www.toppingevents.com/socal_cycle.asp

for more info


----------



## Schweirdo (Sep 21, 2011)

Personally, I have not been to it. My friend lives in Long Beach and has told me great stories about it. He said at the last one there was an original B6 that sold for $1100. If you only live 25 minutes away it is definately worth the drive. I live about 4-5 hours away and contemplating on making the drive myself.


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 21, 2011)

I live an hour away and go whenever I can...it is worth it...


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 22, 2011)

At least 2-3 aisles dedicated to bikes. Definately a good swap! You can ride your bike inside for a dollar cheaper admittance. I think I am going to cruise my Cycletruck and put a for sale sign on it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 22, 2011)

I highly recommend you do not go. You might get there before me and score something that I might miss out on


----------



## Cody (Sep 22, 2011)

will be there with cash in hand! thanks everyone


----------



## GREENCYCLE (Sep 26, 2011)

I was there on Sunday. This is a decent show and its hit and miss. Sometimes I go and see absolutely nothing, other times I see tons of good stuff and fair prices. I guess like every show it depends on who shows up to sell what. 

*** WAAAAAY more motorcycle stuff for sure ****

Having said that, it's a nice place to hang out and see some VERY nice old iron for only $9. Take a camera as I usually forget mine but always see stuff I want to shoot once I'm there.

I realize this info is after the fact but just in case someone in the future wants to know more about it.


----------

